

The Three Eclipses in July and August 2009 - newacc
http://astrostarblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/three-eclipses-in-july-and-august-2009.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the page:

    
    
        About the Author: Janet (Sparrow) Moon is a
            professional psychic and astrologer.
    

In case you want to know more about these things for real, rather than the
"Astrology Predictions" then you might try here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/July_2009_lunar_eclipse>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_July_22,_2009>

<http://www.hermit.org/Eclipse/2009-07-22/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_2009_lunar_eclipse>

